# My Fish Are Adorable, Trust Me.



## Dienah

As the title states, I can proudly say just how CUTE my fish are. Weird to say that fish are 'Cute' but hey, I'm proud of it!! xD

I've got two Celestial Eyes, two Bubble Eyes, one Ranchu, and a very special Telescopic Eye. Why I say special? Because he's missing an eye ... though of course, not making him any less of a fish <3

I'll probably be posting pics here and there around the forum just to show off their cuteness.

Oh, and my name is Dyna.

And ...

Did I mention how cute my fish are?!? LOL <3 <3 <3


----------



## ksimdjembe

welcome. looking forward to seeing your fish


----------



## igor.kanshyn

Welcome, Dyna!

I can't stand to see some photos


----------



## arktixan

Need to see photos before I can judge , and welcome to the board!


----------



## Joeee

Welcome to the forums, I bet my horned nerite snails and shrimp are cuter than your fish though. I named one of my snails Horny and the other one Becky.


----------



## dl88dl

Welcome Dyna to GTAA


----------



## Fish_Man

allo and welcome


----------



## brapbrapboom

welcome to gtaa and some pics would be very lovely


----------



## Ciddian

Hi and Welcome!!


----------



## gucci17

lol nice title...

welcome to gtaa!


----------



## coldmantis

wheres the pics? don't forget the pirate fish, and the vacuum called bubz...


----------



## fish_luva

welcome to the group..


----------



## trailblazer295

Welcome aboard, we need proof


----------



## KhuliLoachFan

Yep. Please post some pics of your cute fish. 

I think my cutest fish would have to be my puffers. When they grin at me, I can't help but feel better.

W


----------



## Dienah

So here are my long, and I mean LONG awaited pictures that you all have been asking for xD

I know my tank looks crappy ... but I'm not much of a decorator.

Please excuse the crappyness of my pictures due to the crappyness of my camera =(



























































































Again, I apologize for the delay lmao 

And my fish ARE cute, kthx <3

Also, thanks to everyone for the warm welcome!! =D


----------



## KhuliLoachFan

caption contest time:









"OMG! Did you hear what Barbara said that Jane said to Dianne? She said that when Jane called Dianne, she forgot to tell Barbara? Like what is up with that?"


----------



## PACMAN

KhuliLoachFan said:


> caption contest time:


"You did WHAT to my fish tank???"


----------



## TBemba

OMG That fish is too much.....

Who says that fish arn't smart? That guy looks pretty smart


----------



## carmenh

OMG, when I saw your first post I thought "blah, blah, blah, everyone thinks their kid is the cutest" but you might be right! Or at least be tied with my Zephyr for cutest fish!


----------



## jen_jen_ng

ehehehe, very cute fish, Dienah!!! <3
welcome to GTAA 

your Zephyr is very cute too, Carmen^^

Jennifer =)


----------



## trailblazer295

KhuliLoachFan said:


> caption contest time:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "OMG! Did you hear what Barbara said that Jane said to Dianne? She said that when Jane called Dianne, she forgot to tell Barbara? Like what is up with that?"


LOOK OUT GODZILLA!!!!

Nice looking fish very unique.


----------



## gucci17

lol...it's like you have a cartoon tank. Pretty funny actually!


----------



## Twiggles

when I look at the fish in this last pic I think of Homer from the Simpsons lol. Cute fish though can't argue ..


----------



## jen_jen_ng

gucci17 said:


> lol...it's like you have a cartoon tank. Pretty funny actually!


ehehe, exaaactly! that's my first impression of it too. really cute.


----------

